# look at that shiney coat!



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I was going through some old photos and found this one, of my girl Jaegger, from a year ago. Just look at that shine!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Had to go get my sunglasses, no really she's a nice looking dog and in great shape.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Crikey! I'd wash my hair in that shampoo for a glossy shine like that!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

**puts on sun glasses**


PURDYYY coat!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice coat- great body condition too!
Looks like one well cared for pooch to me!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks guys. She has always had a gorgeous coat, but last fall it seemed to shine more than it ever did. Im very proud of my little beauty queen!!:biggrin:


----------

